# waiting while sitting



## tkekte

Cześć. 

Zastanowiłem się nad pytaniem... co można mówić gdy czekanie na kogoś odbywa się siedząc na czymś?

Na przykład, jakbyście przełożyły ten wyraz:
_I was waiting for the bus on a bench._
Czekałem na autobus... na ławce? Brzmi to jakoś nienaturalnie... za dużo "na" tam jest. Czy po prostu powiedzieć "siedziałem na ławce i czekałem na autobus"?

Mam dejavu że już o tym pytałem... czy może ktoś inny pytał, ale o tejże sprawie. Proszę mnie wybaczcie, jeśli się powtarzam...

Dzięki za pomoc... dobry ranek państwu, a mi dobranoc.


----------



## dn88

Either way is perfectly acceptable:

_ Czekałem na autobus (siedząc) na ławce.
Siedziałem na ławce i czekałem na autobus.

_Or, you can also say:

_Siedziałem na ławce czekając na autobus. _(sounds stylistically better than the one above)


----------



## annaaa

tkekte said:


> Cześć.
> 
> Zastanowiłem się nad pytaniem... co można mówić gdy czekanie na kogoś odbywa się siedząc na czymś?
> 
> Na przykład, jakbyście przełożyły ten wyraz:
> _I was waiting for the bus on a bench._
> Czekałem na autobus... na ławce? Brzmi to jakoś nienaturalnie... za dużo "na" tam jest. Czy po prostu powiedzieć "siedziałem na ławce i czekałem na autobus"?
> 
> Mam dejavu że już o tym pytałem... czy może ktoś inny pytał, ale o tejże sprawie. Proszę mnie wybaczcie, jeśli się powtarzam...
> 
> Dzięki za pomoc... dobry ranek państwu, a mi dobranoc.




Cześć

 hmmm...szczerze mówiąc, to moim zdaniem masz racje, tkekte, _czeka__ł__em na autobus na ławce_, brzmi trochę dziwnie i to już nawet nie chodzi o ilość "na", tylko, że trochę nie wiadomo czy to ty byłeś na ławce czy autobus... trochę żartuję oczywiście, ale wyraźnie brak czegoś w tym zdaniu

Ja bym powiedziała albo:
_siedziałam/siedziałem na ławce i czekałam/czekałem na autobus_

albo, tak, jak proponuje dn88, jedno z dwóch:
_- siedziałam/siedziałem na ławce czekając na autobus
- __czekałam/czekałem na autobus siedząc __na ławce

_przy czym oba te ostatnie zdania (szczególnie pierwsze) sprawiają wrażenie niedokończonych (tzn.mam tu na myśli w naszej "naturalnej" mowie) i raczej będzie to wyglądało tak:

_(Jak/Gdy) siedziałam na ławce czekając na autobus/ __czekałam na autobus siedząc __na ławce, to nagle zobaczyłam lądujący samolot 
_
(+ jeszcze przydałby się jakiś okolicznik czasu: wczoraj, w niedzielę....etc.) 

Nie wiem czy dobrze to wyjaśniłam, a poza tym, mam wrażenie, że jest to trochę też kwestia subiektywna (trudne pytanie zadałeś!) i na pewno zaraz każdy z Polaków będzie miał swoja wersję....

pozdrawiam


----------



## Thomas1

Moje 0,3 PLN:


dn88 said:


> Either way is perfectly acceptable:
> 
> _Czekałem na autobus (siedząc) na ławce._
> [...]
> _Siedziałem na ławce czekając na autobus. _(sounds stylistically better than the one above)


To me the first one is equivalent with the latter (in terms of style).



			
				annaaa said:
			
		

> _(Jak/Gdy) siedziałam na ławce czekając na autobus/ czekałam na autobus siedząc na ławce, to nagle zobaczyłam lądujący samolot _


Dla mnie to zdanie brzmiałoby lepiej gdyby zamiast "to" było np "i".


Tom


----------



## dn88

dn88 said:


> Either way is perfectly acceptable:
> 
> _* Czekałem na autobus *_*(*_*siedząc*_*)*_* na ławce.*
> Siedziałem na ławce i czekałem na autobus.
> 
> _Or, you can also say:
> 
> _Siedziałem na ławce czekając na autobus. _(sounds stylistically better than the one above)



It's not wrong to use the same preposition twice (or even more times) in one sentence besides the fact it may sound not too good (but sometimes we're simply forced to do it). That said, I suggest you include "siedząc" in the bolded sentence (so I'm removing those brackets).

_ "Czekałem na autobus siedząc na ławce." _is much better than_ "__ Czekałem na autobus na ławce." _(and also the possible ambiguity that annaaa was talking about disappears).


----------



## annaaa

Thomas1 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *annaaa*
> _(Jak/Gdy) siedziałam na ławce czekając na autobus/ czekałam na autobus siedząc na ławce, to nagle zobaczyłam lądujący samolot _
> 
> Dla mnie to zdanie brzmiałoby lepiej gdyby zamiast "to" było np "i".




Tak, masz rację, zdanie wyszło trochę niezgrabne, a wszystko przez to, że skupiłam się na jego pierwszej części . Wyrzucam więc to, co w nawiasach:
_
Siedziałam na ławce czekając na autobus/ czekałam na autobus siedząc na ławce i (_albo: _, gdy)nagle zobaczyłam lądujący samolot_

Z drugiej strony, jeśli zaczniemy od: gdy/jak...., to "i" nie za bardzo pasuje, raczej:

_gdy siedziałam...., to zobaczyłam...

_ale to już pewnie propozycja na zupełnie nowy temat...

pozdrawiam


----------



## tkekte

annaaa said:


> Cześć
> że trochę nie wiadomo czy to ty byłeś na ławce czy autobus


----------



## Marga H

Kilka drobnych poprawek:[quote=tkekte;3334276]Cześć. 

Zastanowiłem się nad pytaniem... co można mówić gdy czekanie na kogoś odbywa się siedząc na czymś? jak można powiedzieć, że ktoś czeka na kogoś siedząc na czymś? _siedząc i każdy inny imiesłów (robiąc, czekając ) musi mieć taki sam podmiot jak pierwsze zdanie, a u Ciebie podmiotem było "czekanie"._

Na przykład, jakbyście przełożyły ten wyraz: jakbyście przełoży*li *to zdanie:
_tak jak napisałeś, to Tom i dn88 nie powinni Ci odpowiadać_
_I was waiting for the bus on a bench._
Czekałem na autobus... na ławce? Brzmi to jakoś nienaturalnie... za dużo "na" tam jest. Czy po prostu powiedzieć "siedziałem na ławce i czekałem na autobus"?

Mam dejavu że już o tym pytałem...o *to* pytałem  czy może ktoś inny pytał, ale o tejże sprawie. ale o tę sprawę. Proszę mnie wybaczcie,wybaczcie mi, jeśli się powtarzam...

Dzięki za pomoc... dobry ranek państwu, a mi dobranoc. [/quote]
Pozdrowienia.


----------



## emilita

Skoro juz poprawiamy tego przemilego mlodego czlowieka  to jeszcze zostal nam poczatek.

Piszesz:
Zasta*now*iłem się nad pytaniem.

Powinno byc: Zasta*nawia*łem się ( I was wondering...)

i moze lepiej by bylo: Zastanawiałem się nad jedną rzeczą...(Albo: Mam jedno pytanie)

Pozdrawiam serdecznie i mam nadzieje,ze nauka polskiego jest przyjemną przygodą!


----------



## tkekte

:-? Ależ dziwnie to brzmi... niby mówisz "I've been wondering _several times over and over_" czy bodaj "I've been wondering for a while". A co powiedziesz o tym cytatu:


> Cierpienie - to uczucie spowodowało że zastanowiłem sie nad sensem życia.


Czy tu "zastanowiłem" jest poprawnie?

@Marga, o poprawkie do -li/-ły: tak, tak, zawsze je płątam. 

Kiedy pisałem mego posta, czemuś mi się wydawało, że w polskim "osobliwy przypadek" to gdy wszyscy adresowane osoby są męśczyznami, i tylko w takim razie trzeba pisać _-li_.

W hebrajskim mamy też dzielenie na płci w liczbie mnogiej. O takim układu:
1. Jeśli wszystkie są kobiety, to zakończa się na _-ot_.
2. Jeśli wszyscy są facety, to na _-im_.
3. Jeśli i kobiety i facety, to również na _-im_.

Jak zrozumiałem, po polsku to będzie tak wyglądać?
1. -ły
2. -li
3. -li

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Marga H

tkekte said:


> :-? Ależ dziwnie to brzmi... niby mówisz "I've been wondering _several times over and over_" czy bodaj "I've been wondering for a while". A co powiedziesz o tym cytatu:o tym cytacie
> Czy tu "zastanowiłem" jest poprawnie?
> _to zdanie jest poprawne, ale nie jest  łatwo to wytłumaczyc, dlatego nie poprawiałam Ci tamtego  zdania, chociaż zgadzam się z  emilitą. Spróbuję na przykładach:_
> _Często zastanawiałem się nad sensem życia._
> _Pierwszy *raz *zastanowiłem się ... pod wpływem cierpienia._
> _Zastanowiłem się nad Twoim pytaniem, oto moja odpowiedż.._
> _Zastanawiałem się nad tą sprawą, nie wiem , co sadzic i pytam was jak_
> _przetłumaczyć to zdanie.._
> _Przypuszczam, że analogicznie jest po rosyjsku ( aspekt dokonany i niedokonany ) i lepiej tam szukaj podpowiedzi, a nie w zdaniach angielskich._
> @Marga, o poprawkie do -li/-ły: tak, tak, zawsze je płątam.  plączę
> 
> Kiedy pisałem mego posta, czemuś mi się wydawało, że w polskim "osobliwy przypadek" to gdy wszyscy adresowane wszystkie osoby są męśczyznami, mężczyznami i tylko w takim razie trzeba pisać _-li_.
> 
> W hebrajskim mamy też dzielenie na płci w liczbie mnogiej. O takim układu:
> 1. Jeśli wszystkie osoby to są kobiety, to zakończa się na _-ot_.
> 2. Jeśli wszyscy są facety, to na _-im_.
> 3. Jeśli i kobiety i facety, to również na _-im_.
> ten facet , ci faceci (l.mn)
> 
> Jak zrozumiałem, po polsku to będzie tak wyglądać?
> 1. -ły
> 2. -li
> 3. -li
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Zgadza się, ale język polski jest jeszcze bardziej skomplikowany ( seksistowski ?) w liczbie mnogiej jest odmiana męskoosobowa (virile) i niemęskoosobowa (nonvirile) tzn rzeczowniki rodzaju męskiego *osoby* 
1 wzór np: chłopcy byli, studenci pracowali
a wszystko inne tzn rzeczowniki rodzaju żeńskiego, nijakiego i rzeczowniki rodzaju męskiego, ale rzeczy mają odmianę wg
2 wzoru  np: kobiety były, dzieci śpiewały, komputery pracowały
Grupa mieszana tzn kobiety i chociaż jeden facet odmienia się wg wzoru męskoosobowego.
Podobnie jest z deklinacją rzeczowników w liczbie mnogiej, dlatego: facet-faceci, ale osobist komputer czyli pecet: pecet - pecety.
Pozdrowienia.


----------



## Thomas1

Marga H said:
			
		

> [...]
> _Pierwszy *raz *zastanowiłem się ... pod wpływem cierpienia._
> _Zastanowiłem się nad Twoim pytaniem, oto moja odpowiedź.._
> 
> [...]


 
Nie masz wrażenia, że te zdania mogą też równie dobrze brzmieć, gdy zmienimy aspekt, a to jakiego użyjemy zależy od tego, co chcemy przekazać (chociaż pewnie nie wiele osób o tym by pomyślało w tych konkretnych przypadkach).

_Pierwszy raz jadłem tu kalmary._
_Pierwszy raz zjadłem tu kalmary._
Oba są gramatycznie poprawne. A znaczenie? Hm no cóż zależy które weźmiemy pod uwagę... 
Z drugiej strony, wydaje mi się że poprostu czasami jeden aspekt jest preferowany w pewnych sformuowaniach, a drugi już nie byłby zastosowany z tą samą częstotliwością...

_Zastanowiłem sie nad zmianą znaczenia przy zmianie aspektu w powyższych zdaniach, oto moja odpowiedź._
Według mnie przemyślałem już sprawę i to jest moja końcowa odpowiedź, to zdanie sugeruje większą pewność siebie.
_Zastanawiałem sie nad zmianą znaczenia przy zmianie aspektu w powyższych zdaniach, oto moja odpowiedź._
Nie wiadomo czy wszystko dokładnie przemyślałem, może jest coś jeszcze co powinienem rozważyć, wyczuwam tu dozę niepewności co do samej czynności zastanowienia-- czy aby napewno przemyślał każdy punkt?


Tom


----------



## emilita

Dzien dobry! Na poczatek MALE poprawki:

Ależ to dziwnie  brzmi... niby mówisz "I've been wondering _several times over and over_" czy bodaj "I've been wondering for a while". A co powiedziesz o tym cytacie:

Czy tu "zastanowiłem" jest poprawne?

@Marga, o poprawkie do -li/-ły: tak, tak, zawsze je mylę.(lub: zawsze mi sie plączą)

Kiedy pisałem mojego posta, czemuś mi się wydawało, że w polskim "osobliwy przypadek" to gdy wszystkie adresowane osoby są męzczyznami, i tylko w takim razie trzeba pisać _-li_.

W hebrajskim mamy też dzielenie na płci w liczbie mnogiej. O takim układzie:
1. Jeśli wszystkie są kobiety, to zakończa się na _-ot_.
2. Jeśli wszyscy są facetami, to na _-im_.
3. Jeśli i kobiety i faceci, to również na _-im_.

Jesli dobrze zrozumiałem,to po polsku tez to tak będzie wyglądać?


Drogi Tkekte!
Przede wszystkim gratuluje zapalu do nauki jezyka polskiego  Tak trzymac! Uwazaj jednak na takie slowa jak bodaj, mego a juz w szczegolnosci na czemus (czemus mi sie wydawalo) bo brzmia dosc dziwnie, szczegolnie w jezyku pisanym (´´bodaj´´ jeszcze na upartego przejdzie, ale ´´czemus´´ sie juz nie uzywa-chyba, ze regionalnie,albo w formie zamierzonego zartu jezykowego)

Jesli chodzi o slowo FACET - rowniez uwazaj,bo to bardzo kolokwialne!! Wiec w tym wypadku - jako,ze piszesz o regulach - pozostalabym przy ´´mezczyzni´´

Odmiana tego slowa jest zreszta dosc szczegolna:
*facet - liczba mnoga: faceci*
widze faceta, przygladam sie facetowi, samochod tego faceta, ide z facetem, rozmawiam o facecie,itd
liczba mnoga: widze facet*ó*w, przygladam sie facetom, samochod tych facet*ó*w, rozmawiam o facetach 


POZDRAWIAM bardzo serdecznie i przepraszam za brak polskich liter


----------



## emilita

Oj, Tom, juz nie mieszaj mu w glowie 
Jasne,ze sa przypadki, gdzie nie ma wiekszej roznicy,ale chyba sie ze mna zgodzisz, ze w jego zdaniu i biorac pod uwage jego kontekst ´´zastanowilem sie nad pytaniem....´´ jest gramatycznie niepoprawne. 

Pozdrawiam!


----------



## Thomas1

emilita said:


> [...] Uwazaj jednak na takie slowa jak bodaj, mego a juz w szczegolnosci na czemus (czemus mi sie wydawalo) bo brzmia dosc dziwnie, szczegolnie w jezyku pisanym (´´bodaj´´ jeszcze na upartego przejdzie, ale ´´czemus´´ sie juz nie uzywa-chyba, ze regionalnie,albo w formie zamierzonego zartu jezykowego)
> [...]


W tym konkretnym kontekście _czemuś_ faktycznie nie jest najlepszym wyborem, ale powyższy komentarz dotyczący tego słowa przeczy jego faktycznemu użyciu we współczsnej polszczyźnie.
_Czemuś_ ma się dobrze, jest używane na, powiedzmy sobie, ogólnopolskich zasadach i nie sądzę, żeby wiele osób uważało je za "językowy żart".




emilita said:


> Oj, Tom, juz nie mieszaj mu w glowie
> Jasne,ze sa przypadki, gdzie nie ma wiekszej roznicy,ale chyba sie ze mna zgodzisz, ze w jego zdaniu i biorac pod uwage jego kontekst ´´zastanowilem sie nad pytaniem....´´ jest gramatycznie niepoprawne.
> 
> Pozdrawiam!


... ale ja nie odniosłem się do zdania tkekte, tylko do tych zacytowanych, poza tym to było powazne pytanie do wszystkich zainteresowanych...

Obawiam się, że się nie zgodzę, bo gramatycznie to zdanie jest poprawne, ale semantycznie nie bardzo.


Tom


----------



## tkekte

Co powinienem był powiedzieć zamiast "czemuś" i "bodaj"? Po prostu piszę to co w sieci zdobywam, naturalnie, nie zawsze są te rzeczy bardzo literackimi. 

Z facetami to pożartowałem, żeby się rymowało do kobiet.  Niestety trzeba mówić faceci, tego nie wiedziałem.

"Mego", dobrze, teraz będę wiedzieć że to złodziejski colloquialism! Myśliłem że to jest skrócenie od "mojego" (bez żadnych negatywnych odcieni), jako w angielskim mamy _it is_ -> _it's_. 

Dzięki za poprawki.


----------



## tkekte

"Mego", tak (zauważyłem) piszą w baśniach i bajkach dla dzieci, w tekstach piosenek też (nie hip hop i podobnie, a "normalnie" piosenki, czyste i świetliste. ) Dlaczego jest źle?


----------



## Thomas1

tkekte said:


> "Mego", tak (zauważyłem) piszą w baśniach i bajkach dla dzieci, w tekstach piosenek też (nie hip hop i podobnie, a "normalnie" piosenki, czyste i świetliste. ) Dlaczego jest źle?


Nie jest. Jest to poprostu forma używana w literaturze i jeśli chodzi o mnie, to obieram ją jako literacką. W normalnej rozmowie może być odebrana jako dość pompatyczna

Zamiast niej większość Polaków użyłaby _mojego_ albo _swojego _(w zależności od potrzeby).


Kiedy pisałem mego-->swojego posta, czemuś coś mi się wydawało/wydawało mi się, że w polskim "osobliwy przypadek" [...]


Tom


----------



## Marga H

tkekte said:


> Co powinienem był powiedzieć zamiast "czemuś" i "bodaj"? Po prostu piszę to co w sieci zdobywam, naturalnie, nie zawsze są te rzeczy bardzo literackimi.literackie
> "czemuś" i "bodaj" to nie są błędy, tylko słowa trochę familiarne i trochę już chyba rzadziej używane."Czemuś" = "nie wiadomo dokładnie czemu"
> i wg mnie użyłes tego prawidłowo. "Bodaj" mozna tłumaczyć różnie, zaleznie od kontekstu ( najczęściej _chyba _) a w Twoim zdaniu można to zwyczajnie opuscić.
> 
> Z facetami to pożartowałem, żeby się rymowało do kobiet.  Niestety trzeba mówić faceci, tego nie wiedziałem.
> 
> "Mego", dobrze, teraz będę wiedzieć że to złodziejski dlaczego złodziejski??colloquialism! Myśliłem myślałem że to jest skrócenie od "mojego" (bez żadnych negatywnych odcieni), jako że w angielskim mamy _it is_ -> _it's_.
> 
> Dzięki za poprawki.


 
To są takie formy współistniejące, na przykład : moja = ma, mojej = mej, mojego = mego, moich = mych, twojego = twego i wiele innych.
Te krótsze brzmią czasami mniej naturalnie, bardziej "literacko" albo archaicznie.Kiedyś dyskutowaliśmy o tym na tym forum: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=428580
W poezji albo w piosence często wybór uwarunkowany jest iloscią sylab, żeby pasowało do rytmu.

Oto przykład: http://univ.gda.pl/~literat/amwiersz/0019.htm  Przeczytaj pierwszą zwrotkę wiersza.Poeta używa obu form, dłuższych i krótszych, żeby zachować rytm.


----------



## Marga H

Thomas1 said:


> Nie masz wrażenia, że te zdania mogą też równie dobrze brzmieć, gdy zmienimy aspekt, a to jakiego użyjemy zależy od tego, co chcemy przekazać (chociaż pewnie nie wiele osób o tym by pomyślało w tych konkretnych przypadkach).
> 
> _Pierwszy raz jadłem tu kalmary._
> _Pierwszy raz zjadłem tu kalmary._
> Oba są gramatycznie poprawne. A znaczenie? Hm no cóż zależy które weźmiemy pod uwagę...
> Z drugiej strony, wydaje mi się że poprostu czasami jeden aspekt jest preferowany w pewnych sformuowaniach, a drugi już nie byłby zastosowany z tą samą częstotliwością...
> 
> _Zastanowiłem sie nad zmianą znaczenia przy zmianie aspektu w powyższych zdaniach, oto moja odpowiedź._
> Według mnie przemyślałem już sprawę i to jest moja końcowa odpowiedź, to zdanie sugeruje większą pewność siebie.
> _Zastanawiałem sie nad zmianą znaczenia przy zmianie aspektu w powyższych zdaniach, oto moja odpowiedź._
> Nie wiadomo czy wszystko dokładnie przemyślałem, może jest coś jeszcze co powinienem rozważyć, wyczuwam tu dozę niepewności co do samej czynności zastanowienia-- czy aby napewno przemyślał każdy punkt?
> 
> 
> Tom


Zgadzam się ! Moje przykłady tez były podobne: mniejszy stopień pewnosci przy użyciu aspektu niedokonanego.Znaczenie czasem jest takie samo ( jak przy Twoich kalmarach) i dlatego trudno podać uczącym się jakies wskazówki, które zdanie będzie brzmiało bardziej naturalnie.
_Pierwszy raz *jadłem *tukalmary. _Brzmi lepiej ( wbrew logice )_, ale np:_
_Pierwszy raz w życiu *zjadłem* dwie porcje kalmarów na obiad, tak dobrze je tu przyrządzają. _Musi być aspekt dokonany!
A jeszcze 2 przykłady "zastanawiania się":
Już się zastanowiłem i przyjmuję tę ofertę!
Zastanawiałem się nad tą ofertą, ale jednak jej nie przyjmę.
Tu nie da się zamienić aspektów i zachować sens.
@tkekteobra rada: zaczynaj swoje następne posty: "Zastanawiam się, jak przetłumaczyć..":-D


----------

